# UTI and abdominal pain



## JulesofColorado (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if abdominal pain would be a symptom of a UTI. Anyone know this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hthompson (Oct 5, 2009)

It "could" be, but if it's not "known" to be, why would you separate it out?  If I got that on my superbill, I'd code both.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Oct 5, 2009)

I wasn't sure about it. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Cynthia A (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want to know what the symptoms of something are,  go to Wikipedia and type in UTI and scroll down till you see symptoms.  That is an awesome website


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2009)

*Wikipedia*

I would not put a lot of faith in information I found on Wikipedia ... unless I could corroborate it elsewhere.

I heard a radio interview with someone who goes on Wikipedia sites - at random - and posts false information "for the fun of it."

Better to go back to the provider to ask if s/he considered this a separate issue vs a symptom of the UTI.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 7, 2009)

U can try http://medlineplus.gov/ or http://www.mayoclinic.com/ more authenticated.


----------

